# he knew more bookfuls than anybody else



## Schlabberlatz

Aus Edward Page Mitchells zweiter Kurzgeschichte, einer Satire auf den Spiritismus, z.B. auf die Eddy Brothers: Eddy Brothers - Wikipedia


> "Newbegin was not without a certain kind of culture. He had read a good deal of the odds and ends of literature, and, as a simple-minded islander expressed it in my hearing, '*knew more bookfuls than anybody else* on Pocock.'
> Edward Page Mitchell, Back From that Bourne





> Newbegin mangelte es nicht an einer gewissen Kultur. Er hatte alles mögliche gelesen, aus diesen und jenen Genres, und – so habe ich es von einem eher einfach gestrickten Insulaner sagen hören – ›*kannte mehr Buchinhalte als sonst irgendwer* auf Pocock.‹


Oder vielleicht ›Bücherinhalte‹? Oder hat jemand eine andere gute Idee?

Ich füge noch ein paar ›@s‹ hinzu, @Edinburgher @Kajjo @Frieder , aber ich freue mich natürlich über jede Hilfe, und nicht nur über die von den „üblichen Verdächtigen“


----------



## Demiurg

Vielleicht nicht so ganz wörtlich: _er kannte mehr Bücher in- und auswendig ..._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Ja, manchmal kann/muss man es freier übersetzen. Mal schauen, was die anderen sagen.

Im ersten Posting hatte ich folgendes einzufügen vergessen (aus dem Webster’s von 1913):





> Book"ful (?), _n. _As much as will fill a book
> Webster's 1913


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht auch
_Er hatte/besaß mehr Buchwissen als sonst irgendwer.._


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> _er kannte mehr Bücher in- und auswendig ..._


 Das gefällt mir!


----------



## Frieder

Er war belesener als jeder andere auf Pocock.

Oder "simple-minded islander": Einen Bücherwurm wie ihn gab's keinen zweiten auf Pocock.


----------



## Kajjo

Oder vielleicht:

_...hatte mehr Bücher aufgesaugt als alle anderen auf Pocock._

Ich stimme Frieder zu, dass "a simple-minded islander" berücksichtigt werden sollte. Gehobene Formulierungen passen hier weniger.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Hm, ob er die Bücher wirklich auswendig kannte? Wobei das dann natürlich die Äußerung eines ›simple-minded islander‹ wäre, der vielleicht falsche Vorstellungen vom Lesen und Behalten hat.

to know = to know by heart  [in diesem Satz]

Ich hätte wohl auch noch mehr Kontext angeben sollen  ich rechne manchmal nicht damit, dass dieses oder jenes eine große Rolle spielt. Jedenfalls ist Newbegin kein Gelehrter, der Bücher wirklich auswendig lernen (wollen) würde. Er ist ein Fischer ohne Ehrgeiz, der dem Rum sehr zugetan ist.


----------



## ablativ

Vielleicht: _Er war belesener als die meisten anderen._


----------



## Frieder

ablativ said:


> _Er war belesener als die meisten anderen._


hatten wir schon fast in #6. Aber es ist nicht das, was ein "simple-minded islander" sagen würde.


----------



## ablativ

Frieder said:


> hatten wir schon fast in #6.


 Sorry, das hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## ablativ

Vielleicht: _Er hat sich schon alle möglichen Bücher reingezogen, mehr als alle anderen auf Pocock.
_
Oder: _Er hat mehr Bücher jeder Art verschlungen als sonst wer auf Pocock.

Oder: Er hat schon in mehr Büchern aller Art geschmökert als die anderen auf Pocock. _(Das hieße dann aber, er hat sie nur flüchtig gelesen, was vielleicht nicht so gut passt.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Ich muss noch mal nachgrübeln. Vielleicht ginge auch: „Er wusste mehr, was in Büchern drinsteht, als alle anderen auf Pocock.“


ablativ said:


> Vielleicht: _Er hat sich schon alle möglichen Bücher reingezogen, mehr als alle anderen auf Pocock._


Wie weiter oben schon gesagt: ich hätte mehr Kontext angeben sollen  Die Geschichte ist von 1874, da wäre ›reinziehen‹ wohl als anachronistisch anzusehen


----------



## ayuda?

Also, nicht der übliche Verdächtige – ob das hilft oder nicht?

In Bezug auf „*kannte mehr Buchinhalte als sonst irgendwer* auf Pocock“

Um es ganz kurz und möglichst nahe am Originaltext auszudrücken, würde ich  einfach nur sagen:
*Er kannte den Inhalt mehr Bücher als sonst irgendwer*. [Das ist der Antwort von Schabberlatz ähnlich.]

Um wie viele es geht, das weiß man doch nicht. Da bleibt die frage ja auch noch offen.
Wie gut er sich in Sachen Inhalt auskennt, kann man sich nur vorstellen.
Daher ist meines Wissens etwas wie die Antwort von Schabberlatz eine gute originalgetreue Interpretation.


----------



## Demiurg

ayuda? said:


> Um es ganz kurz und möglichst nahe am Originaltext auszudrücken, würde ich  einfach nur sagen:
> *Er kannte den Inhalt mehr Bücher als sonst irgendwer*.  [Das ist der Antwort von Schabberlatz ähnlich.]



Der Genitiv funktioniert hier nicht, man kann aber ersatzweise _von_ + Dativ nehmen:

_Er kannte den Inhalt von mehr Büchern als sonst irgendwer._


----------



## ayuda?

Danke, Demiurg!

Auch das was betrifft _*handful*_: ganz wörtlich Handvoll:
handful

Das finde ich aber auch ziemlich schwer zu übersetzen.
Mir scheint es, dass das sich in der Mehrheit nicht so leicht zu übersetzen läßt und klingt wohl nicht auf Deutsch.
Für mich, bedeutete das nur das, was man mit den Händen so umfangen kann.
Schließlich kann das tatsächlich entweder viel _oder_ wenig.
Meinetwegen müsste das nur weing sein, wo der ein ganz einfacher Typ war.??
_*
handfuls *_– ein paar Vorschläge:
ein paar /einige kleine Bündel von Büchern
Kleinbündel/Kleinbunde von Büchern
einige Bündelchen von Büchern


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

„Er kannte den Inhalt von mehr Büchern etc.“ ist auf jeden Fall eine Option.


ayuda? said:


> Um wie viele es geht, das weiß man doch nicht.


So ungefähr weiß man es schon: »He had read *a good deal of* the odds and ends of literature, …«, siehe oben (#1).


----------



## ayuda?

Ganz nebenbei als Übung bemerkt:

▶*"Newbegin was not without* a certain kind of culture. He had read a good deal of the odds and ends of literature, and, as a simple-minded islander expressed it in my hearing, '*knew more bookfuls than anybody else* on Pocock.'
Edward Page Mitchell, Back From that Bourne

▶Newbegin mangelte es nicht an einer gewissen Kultur. Er hatte alles mögliche gelesen, aus diesen und jenen Genres, und – so habe ich es von einem eher einfach gestrickten Insulaner sagen hören – ›*kannte mehr Buchinhalte als sonst irgendwer* auf Pocock.‹
Oder vielleicht ›Bücherinhalte‹?

1.) He had read *a good deal of* the odds and ends of literature,
Er hatte *alles mögliche* gelesen, aus diesen und jenen Genres,
● a good deal of = sehr viel/ziemlich viel *vs. alles mögliche*


2.) '*knew more bookfuls than anybody else* on Pocock.'
›*kannte mehr Buchinhalte als sonst irgendwer* auf Pocock.‹
● knew more *bookfuls* = war mehr mit dem Inhalt von Bündelchen von Büchern vertraut als sonst irgendwer.
Das verstehe ich unter *bookfuls* [little bundles/bunches that you can grab with your hands].
Ich glaube, dass das nicht unbedingt bedeuten sollte, dass er mit den gesamten Inhalten von _vielen_  Büchern vertraut wäre.
*Meines Erachtens* bezieht sich *bookfuls *lieber auf die Quantität - [definition above] - sogar keine  bestimmte.
Man weiß nicht was *bookfuls* heißen sollte, weil wir das aus dem Munde der gestrickenen Islander sagen  hören. Die scheinen ja nur noch davon beeindruckt zu sein, dass er *so viele* gelesen  hätte – mit Betonung auf *viele*.
Also darf das verhältnismäßig eine größere oder kleinere Menge sein.
Daher bleibt das eine offene Frage; und somit handelt sich _weniger_ um die Inhalte jener Bücher.


*☀ The general idea: *He knew more about what was in those few books that he read bits and pieces of than any of the others on Pocock, who were rather simple-minded.
Was glaubst Du denn? Da sind wir uns dann irgendwie immer noch nicht mal einig?
Vielleicht brauchen wir noch „die üblichen Verdächtigen“, ja?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

ayuda? said:


> a good deal of = sehr viel/ziemlich viel *vs. alles mögliche*


In „alles mögliche“ ist schon ein Vorgriff auf »odds and ends« enthalten; anders ausgedrückt: ich habe es nicht Wort für Wort übersetzt. Man sollte sich fragen:


> Was bedeutet dieser Satz? Im Kopf, nicht auf dem Papier erzeugt [der Übersetzer] sich … eine vollständige Bedeutung des Satzes … Als Zweites stellt er die entscheidende Frage, …: Und wie sagt man das nun auf Deutsch? Da die Sprachen einzelne Bedeutungen mit ganz verschiedenen Mitteln ausdrücken, muss er sich an diesem Punkt oft von den Wörtern, der Idiomatik und der Grammatik des Originals lösen.
> Herman Melvilles Moby-Dick, zweimal sehr verschieden neu übersetzt | Von Dieter E. Zimmer


Wahrscheinlich ließe sich auch noch etwas Besseres finden als mein Satz. Aber ich glaube, dass er insgesamt in Ordnung geht. Falls nicht, könnte ich noch einen weiteren Thread eröffnen.


ayuda? said:


> Das verstehe ich unter *bookfuls* [little bundles/bunches that you can grab with your hands].


Ich bin von der Webster’s-Definition in #3 ausgegangen. Aber der Inselbewohner kann das Wort wahrscheinlich auch anders/falsch benutzen, weil er einfach gestrickt ist.


ayuda? said:


> gestrickenen Islander


Vorsicht, zwar kommt in ›stricken‹ (to knit) kein ›t‹ vor – aber in ›gestrickt‹   Duden | gestrickt | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


ayuda? said:


> Vielleicht brauchen wir noch „die üblichen Verdächtigen“, ja?


Vielleicht, ich weiß es nicht. Edinburgher scheint den Thread übersehen zu haben, oder hat zu viel anderen Stress, aber notfalls kann ich ja in einer Conversation noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Edinburgher

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, manchmal kann/muss man es freier übersetzen.


Grundsätzlich, also im allgemeinen, stimmt das.  *Aber* siehe unten.
Wenn frei, dann könnte mir gefallen:  _er hatte sich sein Wissen über Pocock aus mehr Büchern angelesen, als sonstwer._

Aber, warum allzufrei?  Wir müssen uns darüber klar sein, dass "bookfuls" ein Begriff ist, der in der englischen Sprache ziemlich ungängig ist.  Mitchell hat sich bestimmt mit Absicht unidiomatisch ausgedrückt, wahrscheinlich aus Spaß.
Wenn man das also stilgetreu übersetzen will, sollte man eventuell auf deutsch ebenso verfahren.  Vielleicht ist _er kannte mehr Büchervoll über Pockock als sonstwer_ garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Kajjo

Edinburgher said:


> Vielleicht ist _er kannte mehr Büchervoll über Pockock als sonstwer_ garnicht so schlecht.


 You raised valid points here and I agree with you.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Wie weiter oben schon gesagt … ich hätte mehr Kontext angeben sollen  Für meinen nächsten Thread, den ich ein paar Tage später eröffnet habe, hatte ich dann folgende Inhaltsangabe geschrieben:


> Eine Geschichte aus dem 19. Jh. Es ist eine Satire auf den Spiritismus, z.B. auf die Eddy Brothers.
> 
> John Newbegin, vier Jahre zuvor verstorben, ist einer der materialisierten Geister, die sich bei einer Séance zeigen. Die Geschichte spielt auf Pocock Island, Maine, einer kleinen Insel, deren Bewohner hauptsächlich von der Fischerei leben. Newbegin weigert sich, ins Jenseits zurück zu kehren.


Es handelt sich also nicht um Bücher über Pocock (Island).

Vielleicht könnte man umformulieren: „Er hatte sich mehr Bücherwissen angelesen als etc.“, vgl. #4, aber ›Bücherwissen‹ könnte hier besser passen als ›Buchwissen‹, weil es weniger elegant ist. ›Büchervoll‹ kommt mir spontan etwas zu krass vor. Im Synonymwörterbuch wird unter dem Stichwort „Inhalt“ u.a. genannt: „Gehalt“. Also vielleicht ›Büchergehalt‹ oder ›Buchgehalt‹? Fändet ihr das akzeptabel?


----------



## Edinburgher

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es handelt sich also nicht um Bücher über Pocock (Island).


OK, das hatte ich missverstanden.  Also war er auf Pocock sozusagen derjenige, der sich am meisten generelles Wissen angelesen hatte.


> ›Büchervoll‹ kommt mir spontan etwas zu krass vor.


Sicher; allerdings ist "bookfuls" auch nicht gerade unkrass.  Wir bräuchten jedenfalls etwas humorvolles.

Ich erinnere mich an das alte Kinderlied: "Die Wissenschaft hat festgestellt ,.. drum essen wir ... Marmelade eimerweise ..."
Vielleicht könnte man sich etwas zusammenbasteln mit "bücherweise".


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht ...._''war er  bücherweise ein größerer Experte für Pocock als sonst wer''._


----------



## Edinburgher

bearded said:


> ein größerer Experte für Pocock


Eben nicht.  Das "on Pocock" bestimmt nicht "bookfuls", sondern "anybody else".

Ich dachte also eher an sowas wie "_er hatte sich bücherweise Wissen angelesen, undzwar mehr als jeder andere der Einwohner von Pocock._"


----------



## bearded

Edinburgher said:


> Eben nicht. Das "on Pocock" bestimmt nicht "bookfuls", sondern "anybody else".


Ooops, Du hast recht.
Dein ''der Einwohner'' erscheint mir aber überflüssig. Warum nicht ..._mehr als jeder andere auf Pocock _?


----------



## manfy

Wenn ich diese Satzbedeutung formulieren müsste ohne vorher den englischen Satz gesehen zu haben, würde ich wohl sagen:
_"der hat mehr Bücher gesehen als je ein anderer auf Pocock",_
mit der implizierten (Fehl-)Annahme eines einfach gestrickten, d.h. eines wahrscheinlich größtenteils analphabetischen, Fischers: "Bücher _sehen_ = Inhalt _wissen_". Im 19. Jahrhundert gab es ja auf einer kleinen, abgelegenen Insel mit Sicherheit keine Bibliotheken oder sonstige intellektuelle Bereicherungsmöglichkeiten.

---------------------------------
Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
Falls man mich zur Beibehaltung von 'bookfuls' zwingen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen:
"er hatte mehr Handvoll, oder eigentlich mehr 'Buchvoll', an Wissen als alle anderen auf Pocock"
Das wortwörtliche 'Buchvoll' funktioniert alleinstehend im Deutschen recht schlecht, aber mit der geistigen Brücke des bekannten Ausdrucks 'Handvoll' klappt das für mich wieder ... so einigermaßen.

Just a thought!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielen Dank! 



manfy said:


> "der hat mehr Bücher gesehen als je ein anderer auf Pocock",


Das würde auf jeden Fall gehen. Noch mal nachdenken, denn …


Edinburgher said:


> Ich erinnere mich an das alte Kinderlied: "Die Wissenschaft hat festgestellt ,.. drum essen wir ... Marmelade eimerweise ..."
> Vielleicht könnte man sich etwas zusammenbasteln mit "bücherweise".


… man könnte sich damit dann doch auch den Satz zusammenbasteln: „kannte eimerweise Bücher, mehr als sonst irgendwer auf Pocock“. Müsste gehen, oder?


----------



## manfy

Ja, es ist dann doch nicht so einfach.
Ich hatte mir mehrere Varianten und Variationen durch den Kopf gehen lassen, habe aber feststellen müssen, dass die anerkennende Bewunderung seines Wissens auf der Strecke blieb. "knew more bookfuls" betont ja eigentlich sein Wissen und 'bookfuls' ist nur die Maßeinheit davon - genau so, wie es sich ein Fischer ohne formale Schulausbildung eben vorstellen oder zusammenreimen könnte.

Mein letzter Vorschlag: (dies aber nun nach mentaler Anpassung an das Thema! Ob auch ein unbefangener Leser Sinn darin erkennen kann, musst Du entscheiden)
_"er hatte viele büchervoll mehr an Wissen als anderswer auf Pocock"_

Was mir daran gefällt, ist die ungrammatische aber doch sprachlich logische und vom Leser nachvollziehbare Konstruktion "viele büchervoll mehr"; ebenso das oben vorgeschlagene "anderswer".
Genau das, was ein Kind - oder eben auch ein sprachgewandter Fischer ohne Schulzwang - kreieren und ungeniert von sich geben könnte.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



manfy said:


> "er hatte viele büchervoll mehr an Wissen als anderswer auf Pocock"


Auch das würde gehen. Aber ›büchervoll‹ ist im Gegensatz zu ›bookful‹ (siehe oben #3) ein Wort, das in keinem Wörterbuch steht. Deswegen dachte ich, dass so ein mit ›eimerweise‹ konstruierter Satz wohl besser wäre. Fändest du den Satz akzeptabel? (#28)


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber ›büchervoll‹ ist im Gegensatz zu ›bookful‹ (siehe oben #3) ein Wort, das in keinem Wörterbuch steht. Deswegen dachte ich, dass so ein mit ›eimerweise‹ konstruierter Satz wohl besser wäre. Fändest du den Satz akzeptabel? (#28)



Tja, aber wenn es nicht Shakespeare gewesen wäre, der im frühen 17. Jahrhundert Gefallen an 'bookful' gefunden hatte, dann würde heute wohl auch kein englisches Wörterbuch dieses Wort erwähnen.
Die Tatsache, dass ›büchervoll‹ in keinem Wörterbuch steht, stört mich gar nicht; wichtig ist mir, dass auch ein unvorbelasteter Durchschnittsleser den Sinn des Ausdrucks innerhalb dieses Kontexts versteht. Und die Einleitung zu diesem Zitat unterstreicht, bzw. suggeriert doch eigentlich eine ungewöhnliche Formulierung:
"[...] and, as a simple-minded islander expressed it in my hearing, '*knew more bookfuls than anybody *on Pocock'."
"[...] und – so wie es ein eher einfach gestrickten Insulaner mal [anschaulich] zum Ausdruck brachte – ›_er hatte 'viele büchervoll mehr' an Wissen als anderswer auf Pocock_.‹"

Wie weit du bei der Übersetzung abweichen kannst/willst, um den Leser in die richtige Richtung zu lenken, kannst natürlich nur Du entscheiden!

„kannte eimerweise Bücher, mehr als sonst irgendwer auf Pocock“ klappt eigentlich auch. Was mich persönlich stört, ebenso wie in meinen ungeposteten Gedankenspielen, ist, dass meine Gedanken beim Lesen nicht in Richtung von Newbegins Wissen gehen (so wie im englischen Text), sondern in andere Richtungen, die dann nur über Gedankensprünge zur Aussage (bzw. zum Gefühl) des englischen Texts zurückführen.
Schwer zu beschreiben; es geht hier um mein subjektives Gefühl beim Seite-an-Seite-Lesen der englischen und deutschen Version.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Es ist oft eine Gratwanderung. Soll man eng am Text bleiben, auch wenn sich das Ergebnis nicht so elegant anhört, oder es ein wenig freier übersetzen? Den Titel der Geschichte ("Back From That Bourne") möchte ich mit „Wiederkehr aus jenem _Unentdeckten Land_“ übersetzen, damit die Anspielung auf den Hamlet-Monolog nicht verloren geht. Frieder und Kajjo meinten aber, das sei zu sperrig, und ich solle lieber etwas anderes nehmen, um die Leser nicht zu verschrecken. Bei der Sache mit den ›bookfuls‹ habe wiederum ich ein wenig die Sorge, dass der Leser sich vielleicht mit ›büchervoll‹ oder ›bücherweise‹ nicht anfreunden kann … Ich muss noch mal nachgrübeln, was ich am Ende nehme.

So oder so, danke an alle für die vielen Vorschläge! Und eure Geduld … Ich hoffe, dass ihr nicht irgendwann sagt: Quousque tandem abutere, Schlabberlatze, patientia nostra?


----------

